# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Как получить спам?

## polza

Приветствую всех. Стоит задача получить 200.000 сообщений в день из разных точек мира. Количество от этой цифры. Как такое количество можно набрать? Выслушаю дельные предложения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Создать контору по борьбе со спамом типа СпамКоп  :Smiley: 
Если долго лазить и подписываться на всё подряд можно дойти до пары сотен сообщений в день, может до тысячи, но не больше.

----------


## polza

Хорошо, а если бросить клич спамерам, мол так и так. Требуется протестить продукт, как вы (спамеры) к такому отнесетесь, добейте до пару сотен тысяч сообщений?

----------


## RiC

Я бы подобный вопрос задал на forum.nag.ru и на www.3nity.ru - такую кучу мусора можно только с провайдеров выкачивать.

----------


## polza

Спасибо за совет, попробую.

----------

